# Rats and other animals for adoption NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm possibly having to move back to my mom's house due to some financial issues so my rescues need homes asap. It's killing me to do this because I love these guys.
First I will list the rats then the other animals I hope that's allowed, because they really need homes too.

Chloe, Zoe, Millie, and Tilly- was told one was mom and three were daughters. One is dumbo rex, the others are top eared. I think two of the daughters are rex, and their color is either black or slate blue can't really tell. Their adoption fee is $35 for the group or $60 with cage.

Hendryx, Marley, and Cobain- Cobain is a himilayin, Marley is a senior faen hoodie, and Hendryx is agouti bareback. Very sweet boys rescued from a horrible situation where their diet was cheese crackers and cheerios  Adoption Fee is $25 for the trio, no cage with these guys, as the cage is borrowed.

Grim and Reaper- black dumbo and black top ear. Still just babies. Probably about 8 weeks old. $20 for the pair.

Yeti and Puff- these guys are ferrets. Yeti is a bew and puff is cinnamon. Bonded pair. $200 just ferrets or $250 with cage

Max- beautiful silver mitt. He is older probably around 6. $125 for just him or $175 with cage and all

Will make a great deal of somebody adopts all the ferrets, will send all accessories and toys, supplements, food and other supplies

Please don't hate for this next creature she was a rescue and no she isn't fed live...

Willem- adult corn snake. Eats F/t. Very friendly. Asking $100

Terrarium with 3 long tail grass lizards and a bahama anole. The terrarium includes screen top, substrate, decor and water dish. Asking $60 

Please help me find my babies loving homes.


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am so sorry about your troubles, I hope you find wonderful new homes for your babies if you have to. I recommend using rescueme.org to rehome your animals.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have them posted everywhere and no luck yet  I'm trying to get things worked out without having to rehome but thought I would see if any of you would be interested in them since this forum has some really great members that are knowledgeable about rats and their care.


----------

